# Futuro estudiante mecatronica



## Astrot (Jul 7, 2008)

bueno, soy de sonora,mexico jeje y entrare a mecatronica en el sem agos-dic en la unison pero la verdad tengo varias dudas ya que nose nada nadita de de electronica, fisica y todo eso jeje de echo tarde mucho en responder la pregunta que ponen >_> hojala no les moleste    bueno aqui van mis preguntas

¿que les parece el plan de estudio que presento a continuacion? http://www.industrial.uson.mx/files/mapa-mecatronica.jpg

¿es cierto que puedo crear robots, autos control remoto y todo esas cosas divertidas?
¿cual es la materia mas dificil que hay?
¿en donde podria trabajar?

y cosas extras si pueden poner

ty 


ya lo edite

pd.- si pueden responderme antes del miercoles seria mejor jeje


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 7, 2008)

Esta mal puesto el enlace.

La mejor referencia sera algún ex estudiante de la carrera.
El te podrá dar la mayor y mejor información.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 7, 2008)

En lo personal cuando entre a la escuela (estudie en la ESIME en Mexico) apenas se hablaba de la carrera de mecatronica, y la carrera que escogi fue Electronica, pero los planes son muy parecidos solo que en mecatronica tambien llevas materias de mecanica para los engranes que usan

En cuanto a la creacion de robots, carros, etc si.. los creas en cualquier carrera relacionada con la electronica, de las materias complejas varia mucho... para mi fue electromagnetismo, pero hay materias con alto indice de reprobados como Calculo (diferencial y vectorial),  Fisica del estado solido, y Analisis de señales

Trabajos en mexico de diseño electronico hay pocos, la mayoria de las empresas estan en Guadalajara, Queretaro o Cd Juarez, pero en lo personal me gusta mucho la carrera de electronica... y no la dejo aunque no este tan bien pagada como me gustaria que estuviera....

Saludos..


----------



## Astrot (Jul 10, 2008)

podrian ayudarme me urge :S


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 10, 2008)

El plan de estudios lo veo muy completo... solo que si te interesa armar circuitos te vas a aburrir los primeros 5 semestres por que solo vas a tener materias basicas de ciencias y matematicas... pero puedes ir armando experimentos por tu cuenta... (te lo recomiendo por que agarras experiencia)

Las materias "complejas" que veo serian calculo, mecanica vectorial, y resistencia de materiales pero eso siempre depende de los gustos de cada quien... 

Saludos..


----------



## Astrot (Jul 12, 2008)

ey otra duda, esta muy dificil como dicen? >_> eske me ta dando mello jaaj


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 13, 2008)

Hola.
La pregunta que debes hacerte, ¿Me gusta las matemáticas?, ¿Qué tan bueno soy con las matemáticas?
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 13, 2008)

Si te esta dando miedo no salgas de tu cama.... esa es la formula para el fracaso....

Te lo digo en buena manera... la unica manera de aprender es agarrando al toro por los cuernos, aceptando responsabilidades y tratando de dar lo mejor de si...


----------



## jhon364 (Jul 23, 2008)

es lo máximo. si a ti te gusta innovar es la oportunidad de tu vida espero te vaya muy bien y te enamores de tu carrera así como yo.

lo de los robots si hay olimpiadas en tu universidad seria fenomenal ya que tye permite adelantarte en conocimientos.

Soy egresado de la universidad de Pamplona en Colombia y te digo que esta carrera te abre muchas puertas.

suerte y que tengas exitos!


----------

